# Anything In Central MN



## refinedmechaninc (Jun 13, 2013)

I know for a fact I am not the only central MN home wine maker. Is there any events in the area that are upcoming for the summer? Should I get a few people together and have a "Yummy Drink" event? I missed the craft beer expo in march in St. Cloud. What else is there? If nothing, lets get it goin.


----------

